# My Pile Of Russians



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi All

Been lurking for some time and have not contributed for a while, so i thought I would add this little lot.

Geoff


----------



## Joey562 (May 10, 2007)

wow i love that vostok neptune on that strap, very nice!~


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Joey

The Neptune is not as good as it looks. I will post some pics later today and you will see what I mean.

Geoff


----------

